# M5 bumper rear diffuser (bottom part) - Painted or (nt) - not? (car is artic silver)



## Quake (Oct 14, 2003)

I am going to get my rear bumper tomorrow and i am not sure if i should get the REAR DIFFUSER painted.... opinions please. The car is artic silver. Thanks.


----------



## Quake (Oct 14, 2003)

*pics*

.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Do you have some nice looking shiny exhaust tips? If you black out that portion, the tips might tend to stick out more...that could be good or bad.

Chris


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Do you have some nice looking shiny exhaust tips? If you black out that portion, the tips might tend to stick out more...that could be good or bad.
> 
> Chris


MMMmmm TIPS!


----------

